# 2009 VW CC 3.6L V6 + GT35R turbo?



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

*2009 VW CC 3.6L V6 + GT35R turbo…*

If you guys haven't seen this, check this crazy build here:

Done by the boys over at RAI Motorsport 

Performance:
- GT3582 Turbo .84 AR
- Genuine Garrett Anti Surge Compressor Cover
- Tial Stainless Steel Turbine housing
- Unitronic Custom Chip
- OEM Intake Manifold
- R.A.I. Custom Turbo Exhaust Manifold
- Tial 44m Water Cooled Wastegate
- OEM FSI Injectors
- Integrated Engineering Connecting Rods
- Custom JE Forged Pistons Skirt and Top Coatings 9.8:1 Compression Ratio
- Greddy Type RS Diverter Valve
- R.A.I. Custom Water To Air Intercooler Kit
- Garrett 1000hp Intercooler core
- 3" Aluminum Intercooler Piping
- Vibrant Van-Jen coupling

Exhaust:
- R.A.I. Custom 3.0" Stainless Steel V-Band Turbo Back Exhaust
- Vibrant 3" Ultra quiet resonator
- Vibrant 3" high Flow Catalytic converter
- Vibrant 3" mufflers

Drivetrain:
- OEM Tiptronic Transmission
- Transmission Cooler Kit
- RED LINE D4 ATF Fluid

Brake & Suspension:
- Stop Tech 14" Custom Made BBK
- Motul Brake Fluid

Interior:
- OEM Stereo System
- Glove Box Stealth Guage and Boost control Install
- APEX AVC-R











































More pictures here.


----------



## 9Schnell (Apr 7, 2008)

:thumbup:



opcorn:


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Ooooo... Pretty.
I see Daytona's, so I'm guessing it's 4Motion as well. That could be interesting.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

i feel sorry for the trans :laugh: but it will be fun to stomp the gas pedal in


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah I was floored when I stumbled upon this project. Very interesting to see how the transmission will hold up.




Punch Dub said:


> Ooooo... Pretty.
> I see Daytona's, so I'm guessing it's 4Motion as well. That could be interesting.


I believe it is 4Motion.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

udderpowerr said:


> Yeah I was floored when I stumbled upon this project. Very interesting to see how the transmission will hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it won't last long. The Tippy on my MK4 had issues with just an APR stage 1.

Nice build though!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

M Diddy said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't last long. The Tippy on my MK4 had issues with just an APR stage 1.
> 
> Nice build though!


The Tippy on your MKIV wasn't the same as this one. I actually talked to one of the RAI guys about this and plan on going up and seeing it before they are done with it. Good to see someone is trying to help the 3.6 guys out.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Veedubin02 said:


> The Tippy on your MKIV wasn't the same as this one. I actually talked to one of the RAI guys about this and plan on going up and seeing it before they are done with it. Good to see someone is trying to help the 3.6 guys out.


Yeah, the tiptronic on the CC is totally different than your MK4 Vdub. I'm running a T3/T04E 50 trim hybrid turbo on my Audi ZF5HP19FLA transmission with no issues. Running the type of gear oil is important. I know that the Redline D4 synthetic that RAI is using is much higher viscosity full synthetic which has a much higher temperature rating than the OEM Pentosin ATF-1.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow...this is ridick 

Subscribed!

- Jeremy.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Breaking out the popcorn! :beer:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

omg!! hell yes!!! Can't wait to see this!! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

ive been waiting for this... :thumbup:

*edit*
Dont you think that turbo is a lil small for a 3.6L? If it were me i'd use something bigger to help keep that tiptronic in one piece. At least a bigger exhaust housing, torque is gonna be mean as hell, GT42 perhaps?


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

dreadlocks said:


> ive been waiting for this... :thumbup:
> 
> *edit*
> Dont you think that turbo is a lil small for a 3.6L? If it were me i'd use something bigger to help keep that tiptronic in one piece. At least a bigger exhaust housing, torque is gonna be mean as hell, GT42 perhaps?


Your theory doesn't really make sense.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

udderpowerr said:


> Your theory doesn't really make sense.


 lol glad I'm not the only one that was scratching his head.

so you're saying you want to make the transmission to survive longer by forcing it to withstand a higher, but laggier, power level?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Is someone going to keep this thread updated? Subscribedopcorn:


----------



## xturboexpress (May 25, 2006)

A water cooled _wastegate_?



F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

MBH said:


> lol glad I'm not the only one that was scratching his head.
> 
> so you're saying you want to make the transmission to survive longer by forcing it to withstand a higher, but laggier, power level?


He probably means the torque spike from a GT35r....but a turbo larger than a 3071 doesn't have a torque spike anyways. So going from a 35r to a 40r doesn't make much of a difference in terms of protecting moving parts at low RPM.

You guys have to check with RAI motorsports as to how far they are in the project process. I just wanted to show your community that there is some crazy 'ish out there for the 3.6L.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Similar transmission with slightly different transmission internals, but FYI for your build...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4903668-K04-1-Auto-Trans-Valve-Body-0

Here is a quick list of what I have planned within the next month or so...

Step One: Upgrade the transmission oil cooler...heat kills clutches, seals, etc within the transmission. Note, this is not the coolant junction box located within the engine bay...there is an air to fluid cooler located in front of the radiator directly behind the front grill. There are only a couple of options that will allow the user to keep the same location (I can't go with a traditional square set-up due to my FMIC). The cooler I decided upon is from a Cadillac SRX w/ towing package. It is manufactured by Long (a major player in the aftermarket oil cooler market) and allows for AN connections (as opposed to hose barb connections). A full detailed write-up on this will be posted later on...however, as of right now, total cost of the cooler, fittings, lines, etc. is approximately $250 (not cheap).

Step Two: Upgrade the valve body...more fluid flow equals more clutch pressure, thus improved, more efficient shifts...general rule of thumb is the longer the shift time, the shorter the life-span of the transmission. I have contacted IPT in Wayne, NJ and already covered my basis on what they need from me and how they plan to go about the modifications. Clean and simple, their tech will completely disassemble the valve body, clean it thoroughly and test all solenoids (replace if necessary...which will be my situation as one or more has definitely some sort of malfunction). Then, they bore out the fluid passages, install upgraded valves and springs, and test the unit after everything has been rebuilt. From what I have read, this is basically modifying the transmission to act in a more "sport" manner, yet still offer stock driveability when the transmission isn't being pushed.

Step Three (not in the plans ATM, possibly down the road): Upgrade the torque converter. Pretty self explanatory here...again, I would go through IPT for this modification should I choose to do so. They completely disassemble your current TC, upgrade the seals and other hardware, harden the steel and finally furnace braise the unit back to brand new (upgraded) condition.

Again, all of this will be covered in detail once I get everything installed. I'm hopeful to have the trans cooler and valve body done within the next month or so. Obviously, this will entail a full transmission fluid flush and refill as well. Total cost of these upgrades looks to run a little over $1000 without installation (I have a good friend of mine helping me); however, the car will be out of commission for approximately 7-10 days. For the average shop, you would probably want to add an additional $200-400 for installation and another ~$100 for the trans fluid flush and refill.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

opcorn:opcorn:

this is going to be awesome.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

rbradleymedmd, thanks for that transmission info!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

now this is exciting


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Very sexy pic... (from their website) 

http://www.raimotorsport.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=13751


----------



## dskoon337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad someone posted this up. This is my dads project with RAI. Just for some background, my dad had this crazy idea a few months back after having a B5 1.8t. RAI was the best shop my dad found to do the work. We picked up the car from Jacksonville florida in early june and drove it back to MD in a day then dropped it off the following day to RAI. We've been visiting the shop every couple to weeks to see the progress and definitely haven't been disappointed. The guys at RAI have hit a few snags dealing with the FSI injection and trying to keep this beast from getting to hot. And for those wondering what were doing for the trans, the answer is, they dont know yet because no one has tested the limits of this trans. They are using a massive transcooler that will be mounted between the radiator and intercooler.

Were waiting to hear back about the piston situation in the next couple of weeks opcorn:

thanks udderpower for posting


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can your dad adopt me? :laugh:


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

dskoon337 said:


> Glad someone posted this up. This is my dads project with RAI. Just for some background, my dad had this crazy idea a few months back after having a B5 1.8t. RAI was the best shop my dad found to do the work. We picked up the car from Jacksonville florida in early june and drove it back to MD in a day then dropped it off the following day to RAI. We've been visiting the shop every couple to weeks to see the progress and definitely haven't been disappointed. The guys at RAI have hit a few snags dealing with the FSI injection and trying to keep this beast from getting to hot. And for those wondering what were doing for the trans, the answer is, they dont know yet because no one has tested the limits of this trans. They are using a massive transcooler that will be mounted between the radiator and intercooler.
> 
> Were waiting to hear back about the piston situation in the next couple of weeks opcorn:
> 
> thanks udderpower for posting


Hey, no problem. I stumbled upon this from the Audizine forum. I was talking to Clint @ RAI about it. Very interesting stuff. Can't wait to see this up and running! Kudos to your dad for doing something different.:beer:

About the transmission cooler: "We did a 7x21x1.5 cooler, rather large but should do the trick.

- Clint"


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Nothing like some VRsex in the morning...and with a turbo too. Subscribed!


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a though being a larger displacement motor why not consider a billet 62/62 unit from precsion? It woud surely make more power than a 35R and spool up decently quicker due to the wheel material.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

This is insane! Always wondered if you could do this with the minimal space available in this engine bay! And as stated above many times, i want to see how the transmission will hold the power. Going to be interesting for sure.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

no updates since the 1st :banghead: (need my VRT fix!!!!!)


----------



## dskoon337 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey everyone, i know its been a while but heres a quick update. I actually copied this straight from the latest update email.

Pistons ordered and expected 'in-hand, Wed., Jul 28
Engine build, Jul 30 - Aug 2, Thurs - Monday
Possible engine start, without tuning, Aug 3, Tues
Engine tune, Aug 3 - Aug 19
Brake install, in parallel with Engine tune, Aug 3 - Aug 19

My dad and i are hopefully goin to check out the progress on the 6th and ill be sure to take some pics for everyone. Everyone has their fingers crossed that the CC will be ready for H2O this year.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Progress Update*

all,
This project has been on hold due to the new piston build. The pistons arrived today, rods expected tomorrow. so we are expecting engine build starting Friday. the updated schedule calls for engine start next Wednesday, Aug 11. The plan has ~2+ weeks for tuning. Brakes, muffler, suspension, etc. to be accomplished in parallel. Now the target delivery is Aug 27.  + 

We will keep you posted.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

FastCC09 said:


> all,
> This project has been on hold due to the new piston build. The pistons arrived today, rods expected tomorrow. so we are expecting engine build starting Friday. the updated schedule calls for engine start next Wednesday, Aug 11. The plan has ~2+ weeks for tuning. Brakes, muffler, suspension, etc. to be accomplished in parallel. Now the target delivery is Aug 27.  +
> 
> We will keep you posted.


Woo starting it on my Birthday. What a gift!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow! now that will be one quick CC. I want!


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Subscribing and chiming in on the sickness..


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Today's Wed. Aug 11th. Did the engine start yet??


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

dayum


----------



## Jashaan Autosport (Jan 24, 2010)

that is a bad ass project!


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Project Update*

Everyone Following:

We visited RAI yesterday to review progress on the build. This build is again moving forward after the piston delay. The engine is now about 60% complete, my somewhat uninformed estimate, all components going into the build are in and all fabrication is complete. Engine start has been moved to Friday, Aug 27.

The tuning process starts then, and due to engine build changes, e.g. no upgrade to fuel injectors, the tuning is expected to be simpler/shorter. The next area of some uncertainty is fuel flow volume and hopefully that will sort out during the 2-week tuning cycle. The car is forecasted to be roadworthy/complete and picked up Sept 10.

Also, the CC will be at H20 Int'l, Sept 25-26, in Ocean City, MD. Maybe we will see you there.

 FastCC '09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hello - No Engine start, 8/11*

There have been more build problems, and some technician availability challenges. Please my other posting today. Engine start forecasted for Friday, Aug 27, and I expect to be there. also, will bring along a camera with video-clip capability, so will plan to stream or post to YouTube. Thank you for the initial post and your interest.

Also, I have agreed to have the CC in RAI's booth at H2O Int'l, Sept 25-26.  Possibly we will see you there.

FastCC '09


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

How much power is this going to make after it's all said and done? opcorn:


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a question.

Why are you going with OEM injectors with a GT35 turbo? You are going to max them out in no time. I would estimate at 10psi those injectors are done. I would personally recomend ID1000"s. they require no resitor box. all you would need is to change the injector plug. For all you have into this motor feed her the correct way


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*How Much power?*

The wheel HP is dependent on fuel flow, as I have been advised. the baseline on this engine was ~195HP prior to starting the build. The RAI team says the VR6/3.6L engine is capable of 1K HP. We will not be going there with is car. Without injector changes/modifications, I'm expecting the wheel HP to come in 360-410 HP. This level is expected with a minimum water/methane mixture.

I expect to know with more on Sept 10, the now scheduled delivery date. And we will know for certain at H2O international, Sept 25-26. Possibly we will see you there.

FastCC '09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*OEM Injectors*

I'm leaving this question to the RAI team. We have had a number of conversations about fuel flow, and the water/methane mix. During the engine tear-down, the injector options were investigated and reviewed, in detail, from my conversations with the team. As you mention, there is a concern about "maxing-out" the fuel flow and boosting the water/methane mix seems to be the only option, as these stock injectors provide significant restrictions/complexity to replacing or upgrading. So again the stock injectors will be left "as-is" from my most recent conversation on this topic.

I will pass along your suggestion to the RAI team, as this is the 1st I have heard about ID1000s. Thank you.:thumbup:

FastCC '09.


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

FastCC09 said:


> I'm leaving this question to the RAI team. We have had a number of conversations about fuel flow, and the water/methane mix. During the engine tear-down, the injector options were investigated and reviewed, in detail, from my conversations with the team. As you mention, there is a concern about "maxing-out" the fuel flow and boosting the water/methane mix seems to be the only option, as these stock injectors provide significant restrictions/complexity to replacing or upgrading. So again the stock injectors will be left "as-is" from my most recent conversation on this topic.
> 
> I will pass along your suggestion to the RAI team, as this is the 1st I have heard about ID1000s. Thank you.:thumbup:
> 
> FastCC '09.


The ID1000"S are great injectors. 

Ijust my personal opinion but. If this were a build I was part of I would consider going the E85 route if it were readilly available. The ID"s with E85 is an amazing combo. you would make more power,cheaper power 1.90 a gallon or so, and safer power with the Ethanol based fuel. 

Pm me if you would like and maybe I can lend some help in your project bring some japanese tricks to the german world


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Just wanted to post an update on my transmission cooler install (not sure if it helps RAI or you out, but couldn't hurt)...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mission-Cooler-Upgrade-Complete-(Cadillac-SRX)

Build is coming along nicely...I'll also be at H2O and definitely plan to stop by and check this beast out in person. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Injectors*

Gdm Phil,
I'm passing along your added suggestion to the RAI team. They appear to have been fairly thorough in their evaluation of the fuel flow situation. Although nothing is real until the engine starts and the team begins tuning. The tuning cycle is forecasted to start Monday, Aug 30 and continue for approximately 2 weeks.

I'm hopeful to be at RAI on Friday, Aug 27, and make a video of engine start. If this works out, it will get posted at RAI's project page and I will attempt to have a link placed here. I appreciate the suggestions. Thank you. 

FastCC '09


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

I never heard of ID1000's prior to you mentioning it. I googled it and found a company called injector dynamics. Judging by the photo, these are simply Bosch EV14's with machined nozzles. We have the capability to make EV14's to 970cc currently. All of this is pointless though, as the 3.6 vr6 is a FSI or direct injection engine. EV14 injectors will not work, nor will any other conventional injector. If you are referring to another ID1000 injector that is a FSI injector, please share a link. 

As said before we are looking to keep this ~450 whp. I believe with water meth injection and pushing the existing injectors we are capable, but then again it is all speculation until we are on the dyno. The current injector should technically flow more than the current RS4 injector, as the 3.6 VR6 has larger cylinder displacement with equal cylinder pressure, and again this is speculation. We will be in the testing and tuning phase shortly and then we will know what our limitations are. If we did not have a threshold on fueling this car limit becomes only the turbo sizing. The GT35r is good to 650 hp per Garrett. 

Every choice in components are for perfect reliability and drive-ability. We are utilizing the best components available to ensure this car runs effeciently as possible with less boost and limited fueling. If we do not get to our power goals with existing fueling we will compensate with water meth injection. Current plans are to run a 500cc meth nozzle. Thanks and if there are more questions I will be happy to answer.


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

This looks like a sick car. Wao, sure would like to drive it.

I have a question, right now STOCK there is a lot of wheel spin when you floor the gas pedal in S mode. How are you going to correct this if the weight of the car is going to be same and their is going to be more power. I am a novice at all this stuff with horse power and the such. Please excuse the dumb question.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Its a 4motion, if you are getting wheel spin with a stock 4motion, your tires are bald.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I never heard of ID1000's prior to you mentioning it. I googled it and found a company called injector dynamics. Judging by the photo, these are simply Bosch EV14's with machined nozzles. We have the capability to make EV14's to 970cc currently. All of this is pointless though, as the 3.6 vr6 is a FSI or direct injection engine. EV14 injectors will not work, nor will any other conventional injector. If you are referring to another ID1000 injector that is a FSI injector, please share a link.
> 
> As said before we are looking to keep this ~450 whp. I believe with water meth injection and pushing the existing injectors we are capable, but then again it is all speculation until we are on the dyno. The current injector should technically flow more than the current RS4 injector, as the 3.6 VR6 has larger cylinder displacement with equal cylinder pressure, and again this is speculation. We will be in the testing and tuning phase shortly and then we will know what our limitations are. If we did not have a threshold on fueling this car limit becomes only the turbo sizing. The GT35r is good to 650 hp per Garrett.
> 
> Every choice in components are for perfect reliability and drive-ability. We are utilizing the best components available to ensure this car runs effeciently as possible with less boost and limited fueling. If we do not get to our power goals with existing fueling we will compensate with water meth injection. Current plans are to run a 500cc meth nozzle. Thanks and if there are more questions I will be happy to answer.


Major props for not only going though the effort to research an outside suggestion, but also taking the time to post a detailed response in here. It seems like the knee jerk reaction these days is to be defensive and derogatory rather than open-minded and informative. Well done.:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

DubberNix said:


> Major props for not only going though the effort to research an outside suggestion, but also taking the time to post a detailed response in here. It seems like the knee jerk reaction these days is to be defensive and derogatory rather than open-minded and informative. Well done.:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


thanks man, in the world of one off builds you have to be open to suggestion for the greater good of the project. :beer:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cant wait to see this at H20.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

kyle has finally been able to update the project page with some pictures of the pistons. The pistons were a completely fresh design, with a bulk of the engineering done in house by us assisted by the guys at Integrated Engineering. JE now has the means to reproduce these pistons and there is now a forged piston solution for the 3.6 VR6!!!!


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, great stuff in here. Glad I started this thread


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

DubberNix said:


> Major props for not only going though the effort to research an outside suggestion, but also taking the time to post a detailed response in here. It seems like the knee jerk reaction these days is to be defensive and derogatory rather than open-minded and informative. Well done.:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


Amen!!


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

rbradleymedmd said:


> Just wanted to post an update on my transmission cooler install (not sure if it helps RAI or you out, but couldn't hurt)...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mission-Cooler-Upgrade-Complete-(Cadillac-SRX)
> 
> Build is coming along nicely...I'll also be at H2O and definitely plan to stop by and check this beast out in person. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


I posted in your thread re: cooler.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

udderpowerr said:


> I posted in your thread re: cooler.


Replied in my thread


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I never heard of ID1000's prior to you mentioning it. I googled it and found a company called injector dynamics. Judging by the photo, these are simply Bosch EV14's with machined nozzles. We have the capability to make EV14's to 970cc currently. All of this is pointless though, as the 3.6 vr6 is a FSI or direct injection engine. EV14 injectors will not work, nor will any other conventional injector. If you are referring to another ID1000 injector that is a FSI injector, please share a link.
> 
> As said before we are looking to keep this ~450 whp. I believe with water meth injection and pushing the existing injectors we are capable, but then again it is all speculation until we are on the dyno. The current injector should technically flow more than the current RS4 injector, as the 3.6 VR6 has larger cylinder displacement with equal cylinder pressure, and again this is speculation. We will be in the testing and tuning phase shortly and then we will know what our limitations are. If we did not have a threshold on fueling this car limit becomes only the turbo sizing. The GT35r is good to 650 hp per Garrett.
> 
> Every choice in components are for perfect reliability and drive-ability. We are utilizing the best components available to ensure this car runs effeciently as possible with less boost and limited fueling. If we do not get to our power goals with existing fueling we will compensate with water meth injection. Current plans are to run a 500cc meth nozzle. Thanks and if there are more questions I will be happy to answer.


Like mentioned before thank you for a human response rather than a typical forum response.

I was not aware that the VR6 motor was a direct injeciton motor. Thats a whole different ball game. I wonder what the car would do with E85? none the less I look forward to seeing the end result. Nothing like a high HP family sport sedan


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

A little upset I don't get to come to check the car out on Friday, but can't wait to see it out once it's finished!


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

WOW. just my 2 cents


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Any update on project?


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Fsi injectors*

Porsche Cayenne also has this engine 3.6fsi , rated at 290 hp 284 lb·ft torque. I would think that injectors are different, if there is a way to find out how much more fuel they spray out it might worth the upgrade. Does anybody know exact details?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

djeuroalex said:


> Porsche Cayenne also has this engine 3.6fsi , rated at 290 hp 284 lb·ft torque. I would think that injectors are different, if there is a way to find out how much more fuel they spray out it might worth the upgrade. Does anybody know exact details?


There are a lot of different versions of the the 3.6l FSI. 

US Spec cars
2010 Panamera 300hp/295lb-ft 12.5:1 compression PDK
2010 Cayenne 300 hp/295lb-ft 11.7:1 compression 6M/8A

2010 VW Touareg 280hp/266lb-ft 11.3:1 compression 6A
2010 VW CC 280hp/266lb-ft 12:1 compression 6A

Euro Spec
2010 Cayenne 290 hp/284lb-ft 12.3:1 compression 8A
2010 Cayenne 300 hp/295lb-ft 11.7:1 compression 6M
2010 Panamera 300hp/295lb-ft 12.5:1 compression PDK

2010 VW CC 300hp/258lb-ft 11.4:1 compression DSG
2010 VW R36 300hp/258lb-ft 11.4:1 compression DSG

2010 Audi Q7 280hp/266lb-ft 11.3:1 compression 6A

I doubt the injectors are different between any of the models. They probably have different Camshafts, Pistons and tuning.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it up and running?


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

CC U L8TR said:


> Is it up and running?


LOL, nice Sig, I love it


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

udderpowerr said:


> LOL, nice Sig, I love it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

we are getting there, lots of tedious work now that we are doing assembly for tuning. I will try to get kyle to update the web page again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Boosted2003! said:


> There are a lot of different versions of the the 3.6l FSI.
> 
> US Spec cars
> 2010 Panamera 300hp/295lb-ft 12.5:1 compression PDK
> ...


i can confirm they all use the same injector. thanks for trying


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i can confirm they all use the same injector. thanks for trying


Thats what I figured. The power output of all the models were with in 20hp of each another and compression were all fairly close. 



Do you all know the duty cycle of the factory injector?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting there...


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Getting there...


:thumbup:
That engine bay is stuffed.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

lets see more pics and info


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Getting There*

Quintin,
Good to see this progress. I spoke with Ray yesterday, and hope to get to the shop today and hear the engine start. Additionally, it will be a milestone for beginning the tuning, as again I'm hopeful to drive the car to H2O. Good luck with making continued progress. Thank you. 

--- FastCC '09


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

volks76 said:


> lets see more pics and info


what more info do you need??


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

volks76 said:


> lets see more pics and info


Read post #1 in this thread


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Current Status*

I spoke with the RAI team this weekend and yesterday. The team is quite busy finishing the car, and specifically the engine build. Some problems are continuing to occur. The engine had a successful partial start, i.e. the turbo was not charge/engaged. This appeared to go fine. When the full engine start occurred Monday, the cam shaft sensor would not clear, and I believe a new sensor and related parts needed to be ordered and added. These parts are to be delivered/installed tomorrow, Sept 15. So obviously, time is getting short to complete tuning and ready the car for H2O. I'm still hopefull that the tuning will be a short duration, since the injectors remain stock, and we are expecting to limit the WHP to 380-400+, although the VR6/3.6L will go higher. 

Hopefully tuning will start thursday-friday and complete in 5-7 days, just in time for H2O. Again, I would like to drive the car to this event, and see everyone there. Stay tuned. 

Also, all other modifications/additions to the car are now complete, brakes, muffler, suspension, etc. Thank you for everyone's continuing interest. 

Regards, FastCC '09


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

exhaust is pretty much done. Car has idled and sounds absolutely GLORIOUS without mufflers  yes there is a cam position sensor fault that will be corrected in the next day or two.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> exhaust is pretty much done. Car has idled and sounds absolutely GLORIOUS without mufflers  yes there is a cam position sensor fault that will be corrected in the next day or two.


 oooh, please post up sound clips! :thumbup:


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

+2


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Status Post*

I appreciate the update and you confirming engine start success. Also, knowing the cam position sensor situation and one-two day timeline to resolve. I look forward to learning of the tuning process start. 

Please update as time permits. :thumbup: Thank you. 

FastCC '09


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Please post some pics of the car and suspension details!!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

quick idle clip...mufflers were removed for finally welding after fit-up.... 

Guys are currently scanning the ecu and checking readings....


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW  

sounds awesome at idle.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Idle Sounds*

Quintin, 
I appreciate the update/progress. Good to know the engine is running and the team is close to beginning the tuning cycle. Good luck getting this completed in the next 4-6 days. Thank you. 

--- FastCC '09


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

cam timing issue fixed....LET'S GET IT ON! 

Mufflers on....


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> cam timing issue fixed....LET'S GET IT ON!
> 
> Mufflers on....


 damn that sounds good.


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

Man o Man does that sound scary! German engineering, but "Good Old Fashion American Ingenuity". Congratulation to all those involved. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

man this place jsut made a monster. Ps what kindda exhaust is that


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

BobKreyole said:


> Man o Man does that sound scary! German engineering, but "Good Old Fashion American Ingenuity". Congratulation to all those involved. :thumbup::thumbup:


 LOL


----------



## gambleGLi (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice work !


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow that sounds mean


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

can't wait to see this down at H20! Please bring it to the Saturday morning gtg


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

sugmag said:


> Please bring it to the Saturday morning gtg


 x2


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

That thing sounds like a beast. I wish I could see it in person. 

I'm curious to know if you've Dyno'd it yet and what the results were.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

That sounds great! Very good job on working out the issues. Update more when you guys got time.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

droooools


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

oh snap! Q is that you? :laugh:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow this sounds incredible. now we need some flyby videos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

iPinch said:


> oh snap! Q is that you? :laugh:


 oh no they found me!:laugh:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> oh no they found me!:laugh:


 I wish they would hide you again. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> I wish they would hide you again. :laugh:


 i will end you:sly:


----------



## Chase45 (Jul 16, 2010)

You should take it into the dealer for the complementary check up:laugh:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

lmao they would **** themselves.... ^^


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

any updates??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

djeuroalex said:


> any updates??


We are about an hour away from leaving for h20, my initial plans to leave much earlier today were changed due to some last minute test we felt necessary before this 3 hour road trip.

UPDATE:
At this point the engine is mechanically sound. We have a very basic tune on the car right now designed for safety during transport to h20. Once we are in ocean city we will begin tuning on spot with Unitronic. We have racked up a descent amount of mileage locally during data logging, and all i can say is wow. This car is very amazing even in this "base map" state. It is getting a maximum of 6.35 psi and it is pretty intense. We still have room on the fueling to go higher with the boost, also max ignition timing is very low showing about 7* at max load. This car pulled so hard during the data logging we blew past 100mph a few times accidentally (sorry jon and dennis  i needed to gather data under the high load conditions). The liquid to air charge cooling system is performing above expectations with the intake air temps roughly about 6* F above ambient, however this is a low boost state so these test are not valid. Also the water air systems capacity is so larger we can run the system for over 1.5 minutes during high load before the water temp increases 1 degree. At this point we have proven most of the systems we put in place for safety and long term reliability are doing there jobs very well. After the tune and boost control is complete I will do a proper write up for those of you that are interested. 

THINGS LEFT TO DO:
All we have left on the car after H20 is
- Quality control
- Fine tuning for daily drive-ability
- Powder Coating water to air intercooler, catch can, and piping
- Installation of data acquisition system (fancy way of saying guages.)
- Suspension tuning
- Brake upgrade


Also for CC owners not happy with the current gauging solutions or lack of solutions, we are going to be implementing this system into the car for monitoring. I believe it will allow for the cleanest installation and a more robust data logging solution then simple gauges offer. 

http://www.zeitronix.com/

thanks and I will report back soon. :beer:


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Nice update, GL this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

would be awesome if you can post up some dyno graphs on this car :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Dennis and I are cruising to OC tomorrow night. Hoping to get a sneak peak at the car


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*H2O Update*

All,
The "FastCC" is at H2O and the car looks great. To Ray's point, the design and implementation have come together well. I'm quite pleased with these results and the RAI team's work. Again to Ray's point there remains more tuning to be done, and I had an opportunity to speak to a few Unitronic team members, including the person working with Ray on the tune. I'm confident the results will be a drive-able and Wow! car, all in a similar configuration. :thumbup: Plus the car looks great, and certainly better at a 100mph+ blur.  Although I do not know this as a fact.

If anyone has the opportunity to get to H2O, I encourage you to stop by the Unitronic booth, where the car is on display. also, for those possibly interested in something similar, I also encourage you to have a comparison look at the S4 Audi's in the APR area. These cars, prepped with APR's products, may have similar performance profiles, although at a much higher price point from my assessment, and they do not cut the same profile as the "FastCC". 

My Thanks for everyone's contributions and interest in this build. I will keep everyone up to date, as I add some enjoy, and possibly "fast"  miles to this car, once Ray and his team let me have it back.

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow. What a monster!! 
In regards to the video: "Hell yeah son, hell yeah!" HA!
Please provide some test run videos! Especially 0-60 Vids!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

what an awesome car. cant wait to see it with some more work on it.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow what great progress you guys have made! Car is looking so sleeper!!! :beer:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

man i didn't realize that was the turbo car 

it had the hood closed on sunday i though it was just a sticker car. 


hopefully i'll get to see it with the hood up sometime soon.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*See FastCC*

You can find pixs at www.raimotorsport.com.  Look in the CC projects area. Thanks.

FastCC09


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking forward to see complete write up with details and dyno maps, oh and maybe different dyno maps with ignition timing, fuel injection, and VVT changes.:thumbup: This is now TFSI VR6:laugh:


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Drive Update*

All,
I had the opportunity to drive the FastCC on Saturday, Oct 2. It was still running with a baseline or "safe" mode software map, and the engine idle remains rough/inconsistent. However, at higher RPMs this car is just awesome! It is quite a ride, and moves very, very quickly to fast speeds, highly responsive. and the boost is at a minimal 6+psi in this safe mode configuration.

The RAI Motorsport team has done a phenomenal job at now nearly completing this build. The team was receiving an update from Unitronics, mid-afternoon Saturday, and I'm hopeful the engine idle and other minor problems will be completed in the next week or so. Additionally, I expect the dyno maps/graphs to become available in this same timeline.

I appreciate everyone's interest and contributions to getting making this project a great one. 

--- FastCC09


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> kyle has finally been able to update the project page with some pictures of the pistons. The pistons were a completely fresh design, with a bulk of the engineering done in house by us assisted by the guys at Integrated Engineering. JE now has the means to reproduce these pistons and there is now a forged piston solution for the 3.6 VR6!!!!


Really nice pistons, but how come you made them 'Multipoint-style' when still running FSI? Couldnt they be done like OEM but with lower comp ratio?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Just received another Unitronic flash update....will update you all on how she runs later.


----------



## Cmiller5778 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow i totally saw that at h2o and the hood must have been closed because i didnt notice it was turboed... that's just amazing.


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

Updates?


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Updates*

Hello all,
The FastCC remains with an idle running problem.  Seems to be fuel/air mixture at low RPMs. The Unitronics team continues to work on the ECU software build. :wave: This is quite time consuming. I'm hopeful a new software flash will be available on the next week or so. and that this will be the final update. Then the FastCC will be roadworthy and I will take delivery.

In the process there hopefully will be some dyno illustrations. Thank you for everyone's interest

FastCC09


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

Piston design might be the problem OEM 1,3,5 set vs 2,4,6 are different from each other the JE look to be the same 1-6. 2.4.6 pistons would seem to have more displacement vs. 1.3.5 because of the cut out for valve, but the head is more likely to have less clearance around valves for 2.4.6 to compensate for volume. With fsi theres a very precise injection cycle, effect of this difference in compression would be more noticeable at idle. Just might be it.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Idle Issue*

I appreciate your input, and believe it is relevant. Also, the RAI team has reported progress in getting to the problem's root cause and re-building the ECU software baseline. Although, I'm currently unable to confirm any tuning progress toward completion.

I will pass your suggestion to the RAI team. Thank you.

--- FastCC09


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

Any progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Still narrowing down the idle tuning. Other than that, the car runs/drives beautifully.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

A video and some new pics would be awesome at this point


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

praneetloke said:


> A video and some new pics would be awesome at this point


x1000000


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Very nice. We built a similar setup on a customers 3.6L. We used mostly HPA parts. I'll post pics soon as i can.
:thumbup:


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Status Post*

Hi, 
A new software build for the ECU is due Jan 6 or 13 to solve the rough idle problem. Since this problem has persisted from Sept/H2O without resolution yet, I have requested the RAI/Unitronics team rollback the engine to the OEM pistons on Jan 17, if this new build does not completely solve this issue. At this time, it appears the rough idle problem is too complicated for this team, and possibly any team to solve. 

While I'm quite satisfied, pleased with the results, as I drove the car in Oct, after H2O, I'm disappointed that after 3+ months the RAI/Unitronic team has been unable to resolve the rough idle problem. Again, as a result, without complete resolution on or before Jan 17, the engine will be again re-built with the OEM pistons, more $$$ too. The water-meth system will be improved to compensate for the higher compression ratio. I'm still expecting 385-410whp, although the boost will be constrained to 8-10lbs. 

A good learning experience, and I remain quite excited to get this car back and on the road. I'm planning an extensive road trip, Wash DC to Boston and into NH in mid-March with this car. I will report out the results. Thank you for everyone's interest. 

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope it all works out by the 17th. Good luck!


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Closing the project*

Hello All, 
I appreciate the good wishes and look forward to a successful completion, plan A or plan B. We will see the results of RAI and Unitronics collaboration here. Thank you. 

FastCC09


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

hey i don't wanna get annoying with requests on progress, but I'm very curious how the build is going. When ever you get a chance thanks!


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Trying to Complete*

All,
There is no progress. I'm still attempting to get a new software update from Unitronics, in collaboration with RAI. I expect tomorrow, is decision day, for rolling back from Plan A the new pistons, and retrenching to the OEM pistons. I understand if we roll-back to the OEM pistons, an improved water-meth system will be installed.

It will probably take until Monday, Jan 24 to get to the Plan A or B, final determination. Thank you for the continuing interest.

--- FastCC09


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

give unitronic a chance to get the software done 
the shop that i deal with talked to unitronic and i think the prob with the software was that they made it for reg pistons and u have low compression pistons so give it a chance i think uni will come through for u


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

FastCC09 said:


> All,
> There is no progress. I'm still attempting to get a new software update from Unitronics, in collaboration with RAI. I expect tomorrow, is decision day, for rolling back from Plan A the new pistons, and retrenching to the OEM pistons. I understand if we roll-back to the OEM pistons, an improved water-meth system will be installed.
> 
> It will probably take until Monday, Jan 24 to get to the Plan A or B, final determination. Thank you for the continuing interest.
> ...


I would Not jump right back to OEM piston so quickly . Getting smooth idle can be very tricky with FSI,IMO its how the SW is controlling the FSI injectors. What injectors are being used, Stock 3.6L FSI injectors ? Have a video clip to share of the rough idle?  Bob.G

p.s. looks like a nicely Done project IMO


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Plan B -- OEM pistons*

All, 
After careful evaluation and conversations with both RAI and Unitronics, the decision has been made to eliminate the custom pistons and replace with the OEM pistons. The combination of the FSI and custom pistons became too time-consuming and complicated. Maybe something for another phase and deeper pockets. So today we agreed to implement Plan B: 
Plan B, as identified Dec 28, and the 
following actions to get the car running reliability/on-the-road are: 

1. Remove JE pistons and re-build the engine with the OEM pistons 
2. Make appropriate water-meth system improvements to compensate for 
the higher-compression 
3. Re-tune the engine with substantially the September Unitronic's 
software build, expecting only minor adjustments to finish 

I'm hopefull this final phase is 5+weeks to complete, dependencies on parts availability, engine re-build and final tune support availability. There are measureable milestones and I'm optimistic about an acceptable/successful outcome. Thanks for your interest/insight. 

--- FastCC09


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Holy SH*T!!!!


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I definitely give it to you for holding up so long with the issues you've been having. It would have driven me nuts. Amazing build nonetheless. Hope you enjoy this beast.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

this is awesome... 
keep the stock wheels and lower it a bit, black out that intercooler, wrinkle black... and you're the ultimate sleeper! 

LOVE the way this sounds...


----------



## big_dane (Jan 23, 2011)

*BHP??*

How many horse powers does this moster produce?


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*HP expectations*

Hi, we are still expecting 385-410 whp. When I drove the car in Oct, this car was phenomonal at the mid-range to higher end RPMs.  thank you. 

--- FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Persistence*

Hello Daze513, 
quite right. This took patience/persistence and some techniques from my program management days. I'm pleased to have both the Plan B option and to be able to implement it. 

I'm looking forward to a March road trip into New England with this car, and am hopeful when the weather improves, the temperature gets to 70F+ and the sun shines, all this will be forgotten, and it will be just a great ride. Sticking with it to the end. 

--- FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*More Persistence and Progress*

All following this build:
The RAI Motorsports team has resolved the last major
obstacle to getting the engine reassembly (Plan B) done. The hi-performance
rods did not fit the OEM pistons and had to be re-done. These new
rods are expected in Monday-Tuesday, next week and the engine
re-assembly complete by Saturday, Feb 26.

I'm expecting a running Passat CC by Tuesday, Mar 1. And the
Untronics guys are on-board to complete the final tune, on or about
Mar 9-11. Soooooo, we may still make this extended delivery date, Mar 12 and on to a New England road trip.

More to come later. Have fun.

Regards, FASTCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Updates*

All,
after resolving issues with the piston rods, the engine re-start is scheduled for tonight. There are some remaining parts issues, and the engine re-start could be delayed until tomorrow. Plan B engine tuning is scheduled for Friday-Saturday. Quality control into next week, with final adjustments. I expect the delivery date is now dependent upon the software tuning, and given the prior efforts, I'm hopeful this will go quickly/smoothly.

If this is the case, then it is a favorable lookout that I will have the car in my garage Saturday, Mar 12, and on the road to New England, Mar 13, with a stop in Brooklyn, NY.

Thanks for everyone's comments and interest. I'm hopeful this chapter will close in the next 7-10 days. 

--- FastCC09


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

This has got to be a $100k CC...


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

Let us know when you will be in Brooklyn. I am sure a group of CC owners would love to meet you and get a look see if possible.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd take a ride down to have a look see. :beer:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

x1......Same here.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Update -- Now on the road*

All,
The FastCC09 is re-built, now running road trials. The engine is running smoothly at
all RPMs levels, idle to high-end. The remaining tasks are:

** complete the engine monitoring system install, all sensors were
installed during the engine re-buid. This is a Zietronix monitoring unit
** "dial-in" the turbo boost, as the engine is running with a modified
software baseline from Sept. The software techs at Unitronoics are ready to provide
updated ECU software later today-tomorrow
** continue running QC activities to get to needed reliability. and
having the engine monitoring system operational will certainly help.

I'm now expecting, with high probability to pick-up the car Friday, Mar 11,
dependent upon QC results. Wow! :thumbup:

Also, as many following this build know, this has been a program of persistence and patience. I appreciate everyone's interest, and look forward to letting everyone know that I'm on the road with the FastCC09. Soon. thank you.

-- FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Brooklyn date*

The FastCC09 will be in Brooklyn Sunday afternoon, Mar 13, Cobble Hill area, provided the Friday, Mar 11 pick-up date happens.

I will check-in here Friday-Saturday with the update. Thank you for your interest.

--- FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*FastCC numbers*

This is of course dependent upon contract negotiation, pricing and in this situation, on-going conversation to achieve an acceptable/successful result. All parties here have demonstrated reasonable flexibility and appropriate business objectives to accomplish this successful outcome.

And we are not close to your number, although the timeline has been significantly overrun. Again a program of persistence, patience, and I expect some ingenuity.

The goal since inception/project start was to get a better than Audi S6 performance at a significantly reduced price point. This remains achievable here and the expected outcome is, 09 Passat CC purchased with ~6K miles, 4Motion, VR6 3.6L, now turbocharged with a fcst'd 385-410whp. I'm told this whp could very well go higher, as the initial boost, depending on tuning has been agreed to as only 8-10lb. The Garret unit can achieve 40lb, I'm told.

As you can understand, I'm quite looking forward to getting this car on the road. and maybe some day on the track. Again, thanks for your and everyone's interest.

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*CC not making it to Brooklyn -- Mar 13*

All,
This CC remains in quality control/road trials. It appears delivery is now Saturday, Mar 19. Unfortunately the current tune is too lean, and therefore too hot. Added attention/effort is required by RAI Motorsport and Unitronics to complete the tune.

I'm hopeful to have another run into Brooklyn mid-spring, early summer. I look forward to meeting you all. Thank you.

--- FastCC09


----------



## R.A.I. Motorsport (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*FastCC is on the Road*

All,
As the prior picture appears to identify, the FastCC09 is now on the road, at least temporarily. Plan B has been successful. I have the car on an extended weekend pass, and this car is everything and more that RAIMotorsport contracted to deliver. It has awesome power and performance. Quite quick! :thumbup:

I have been driving it for a few days in something of a handicapped configuration, low boost pressure and only occassional, short, hard acceleration. It is still WoW! at this level. The car has fuel flow volume issues and gets too lean, i.e. runs out of fuel, under heavy continuous demand. This fuel flow/volume was identified early in the build and there are a few possible solutions. The root cause assessment will start later this week with the possibility of having this completely resolved in the next 2-3 weeks.

Then the final delivery, with fun, faster driving throughout the spring and summer. I appreciate everyone's interest and patience with this build and all the ideas to help it along. Thank you.

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*FastCC continued QC*

All,
The FastCC09 now has a stock turbo 2.0, stage 2 fuel pump installed. . And this is possibly the beginning of the "final" fix. As noted previously, the engine "leaned-out" at higher RPMs, and the simple/quick fix is to install the stock turbo 2.0 fuel pump, instead of attempting a custom fuel pump.

RAI/Unitronics planned software tuning with this configuration, Friday, May 20, and I have not yet received results. and I would expect 2 "runs" at the software tuning, so possibly and hopefully delivery will be Jun 15, 2011. :beer:.

My confidence is improving, so I'm planning a Skip Barber driving program and "driver-day" activity at Lime Rock Park in CT, for late July. We will see if this all comes to pass. Thank you for everyones continuing interest. 

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

videeoooossssssss


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

back from the dead.

Being a 4-mo, how is the rear diff holding? I heard that it could not handle too much torque, yet the R32's make over 500... Have you reinforced it in any way?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

i wana know how its running everyday


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Very nice, my wife has the 3.6l executive & this is inspiring:thumbup:


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*CC Delivery -- Jul 30*

All,
The FastCC09 is being delivered to me, Saturday, Jul 30. As this thread indicates this has been now a 13 month project, with plenty of risks/unknowns. This final item, adding to the fuel flow at the high-end, 5K+RPMs, was resolved with an OEM 2nd stage fuel pump from a 2.0L turbo CC. 

This coming Sat's delivery will be at ~98% complete, as RAI continues to work with Mike Z/Unitronics to complete the final tune. Since the car is now 98% ready, I've decided to take delivery Jul 30, and drive the car for the next 6-8 weeks. :thumbup::beer:, then return it to RAI for a final tune in Sept, and preparation for the H2O show.

I'm certainly looking forward to some summer driving time in the FastCC, and will provide some added insight once I have it on the road for a few weeks. I appreciate everyone's interest in this project, and look forward to possibly meeting folks at these VW/CC shows in the mid-Atlantic area. Have fun.

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*FastCC is on the Road -- Everyday*

All following this thread,
As noted, the FastCC was delivered to me on Sat, Jul 30. I have been driving it with great pleasure since . This is quite a remarkable automobile, as it will nearly "jump" off the road with the amount of performance and power added by the previously identified improvements. While the timeline was significantly extended to sort through the complications, it was and remains worth the wait.

The car is currently running with only 7lbs of boost from the turbo, and I'm returning the car to RAI Motorsport this week in preparation for H2O. RAI will be taking the FastCC09 to H2O for display at their/Unitronics booth. Do stop by and have a look.

After H2O, RAI has some minor adjustments to make including moving up the boost to 10lbs. I'll be driving it in this configuration for possibly the next 6 months. To truly test the performance and have some fun, I'll be taking the FastCC to Limerock Park in Lakeville, CT, either this November or early next Spring. Stay tuned then for highlights, as I'll have some pix taken and report out the performance activities.  Thanks for everyones interest.


Best regards,

FastCC09


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

FastCC09 said:


> All following this thread,
> As noted, the FastCC was delivered to me on Sat, Jul 30. I have been driving it with great pleasure since . This is quite a remarkable automobile, as it will nearly "jump" off the road with the amount of performance and power added by the previously identified improvements. While the timeline was significantly extended to sort through the complications, it was and remains worth the wait.
> 
> The car is currently running with only 7lbs of boost from the turbo, and I'm returning the car to RAI Motorsport this week in preparation for H2O. RAI will be taking the FastCC09 to H2O for display at their/Unitronics booth. Do stop by and have a look.
> ...


:thumbup: good stuff!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to see a video of this thing in action. I can only imagine the sound of a boosted 3.6L VR6, yum.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cant wait to see it again at H20. :thumbup:


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Update*

All following this thread, 
The FastCC09 is on the road everyday. It is my daily ride to work and back. Quite fun and quick. The reliability is great, a few quirks, and all have been worked through successfully. 

Today, I ran into a few VW-HQ guys in the Herndon, VA area. They seemed to know a bit about this build and also, seemed impressed with the results. I certainly am satisfied  and again enjoy the car and added performance everyday. My thanks to the RAI team for their persistence and perseverance to get this done. 

My next activity is a track day event at Limerock Park, Lakeville, CT. The plan is to travel to an event in early spring. I'll let everyone know the results. Thanks for following the thread. 

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

This build is actually daily driven? Any numbers? Congrats!


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

Patience is a virtue. You sir are virtuous to a whole new level. This was a one off build and I'm sure all of that engineering took time. Great job to all involved. I just don't know if I would have been able to sleep at night.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice talking to you at the sunoco  the tone in the exhaust is priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Driven Daily*

yes, this build is driven daily, in the Washington Metro area, capitol beltway, I495 and the Dulles Toll Road. On a good day meaning limited traffic, the car will launch from the on ramp into the traffic lanes quite quickly. Unfortunately the toll road is heavy with enforcement, so this is a steady, easy drive. 

What numbers are you interested in? Thanks. 

-- FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Patience*

Hello, actually persistent and perseverance, with the ability to fund Plan B. The car is running at ~7lb boost, and I would like to get it to 10#. We will take a run at improving the tune this spring with I'm sure a few more $$$. 

And it is worth the wait and effort. A one-off and a "hoot" and great fun to drive. Nothing boring here. Enjoy and thank you for connecting. 

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Meeting at the Sunoco*

Hello, and thank you for coming by. Most have all commented on the exhaust "rumble", and I do like it myself. Although the acceleration is what keeps the fun in the drive. and as mentioned, the 4Motion keeps me stable on the road. 

BTW, how come VW does not make a performance version of the CC-Exec? It is quite a car in this configuration, or do they prefer I purchase an Audi to get this performance? 

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Are there any video clips of this car being driven? as a fellow 3.6 4mo owner, Id love to watch this car. 

-Dev


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

DBVeeDB said:


> Are there any video clips of this car being driven? as a fellow 3.6 4mo owner, Id love to watch this car.
> 
> -Dev


Please!


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

*Turbo 3.6L*

So is the 3.6L VR6 too weak on stock pistons/rods? This build has peaked my interested in a turbo 6cyl. 4-motion would be nice around here in the winter


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so hows the car been running all summer did u ever get it to the dyno


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey i making head spacers for the 3.6 VR6 to drop the compression from 12 to 1 down to 9.5-10 to 1. This is really the best option so far for lowering compression since nobody makes low compression pistons with the correct design to work with the stock FSI fuel injectors. The lower compression will help prevent detonation and allow more boost pressure. Anyone interested IM me or call. Should have an ebay listng soon and the spacers are cut with computerized plasma cutter.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> Hey i making head spacers for the 3.6 VR6 to drop the compression from 12 to 1 down to 9.5-10 to 1. This is really the best option so far for lowering compression since nobody makes low compression pistons with the correct design to work with the stock FSI fuel injectors.


We do 
To lower the CR from 12:1 to 9.5:1 do you know how thick of a gasket you need to make up for for that volume?


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

It 3mm thick so as soon as i pick mine up and double check fitment ill give you a call, maybe i can give you a discount if you order bulk. Ill call you sometime this week with the details.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Still learn something new every day on this forum. I'm interested to see how well the dsg trans will hold up to these power levels.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Still learn something new every day on this forum. I'm interested to see how well the dsg trans will hold up to these power levels.


Not a DSG. The VR6 4Motion cars have Aisin slushboxes.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Does this car still exist? any dynos ever performed?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

DBVeeDB said:


> Does this car still exist? any dynos ever performed?


bumpppp. wtf happened here. op, didn't deliver.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

*2009 VW CC 3.6L V6 + GT35R turbo…*

Car was totaled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

talk about a wet rag being thrown on the situation. 

everyone ok I hope?!?! any uhh...... parts available?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

DasCC said:


> Car was totaled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


holy ****. what a bummer.:thumbdown: i hope everyone is okay.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

FastCC09 said:


> yes, this build is driven daily, in the Washington Metro area, capitol beltway, I495 and the Dulles Toll Road. On a good day meaning limited traffic, the car will launch from the on ramp into the traffic lanes quite quickly. Unfortunately the toll road is heavy with enforcement, so this is a steady, easy drive.
> 
> What numbers are you interested in? Thanks.
> 
> -- FastCC09


 Damn you must live close to me! I live in Ashburn va, I take the toll road and i495 daily! :wave:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

DasCC said:


> Car was totaled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I could have sworn that I saw this CC today in the DC Beltway. Unless there someone else out there with a dark blue 4Motion CC that has a RAI sticker in the front part of the hood.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Update*

Hello everyone.
This is FastCC09 and I'm dispelling these rumors. The FastCC09 is alive and well, running exceptionally well. I've driven it on numerous trips up/down I95. Quite fast and 25+mpg. It remains an incredible automobile. and yes, this car is out on the Dulles Toll rd and I495 beltway during the daily commuting hours. I had some fun a few weeks ago "dueling" with a R8. 

The CC is back at RAI for another attempt a finishing the software tune. I'm hopeful they will eliminate a few remaining "bugs" and get another 3-4lbs of boost. More later. and thanks for everyone's continuing interest.

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

^^^:thumbup::thumbup:

Is this the exhaust that is on your CC?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

been trying to see this whole thread but for some reason it only lets me see the first page


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

divineVR6 said:


> been trying to see this whole thread but for some reason it only lets me see the first page


No problems for me, what browser/os are you using.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Exhaust System*

Hello,
no my CC has a custom exhaust system design/built by RAI Motorsport. So you can get this information from Ray Itwaru/RAI. Thanks.

FastCC09


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

FastCC09 said:


> Hello,
> no my CC has a custom exhaust system design/built by RAI Motorsport. So you can get this information from Ray Itwaru/RAI. Thanks.
> 
> FastCC09



Hmmm. interesting. The reason I say that is, I found these pictures on a blog site and the guy used to be the R&D guy at RAI.
http://myautodesign.wordpress.com/about/
So I assumed that it was done for your car.


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Emissions testing w/modifications*

All,
I've driven the FastCC09 daily for over 3 years now, and this has been quite fun. The car is a "hoot" and quite fast, in appropriate circumstances . I've now moved to the western Massachusetts area, and am sorting through the MA emissions and safety testing. What recommendations might folks have for success?

Also, the FastCC09 has a Drew Tech/DashDAQ installed, generally used for tuning, when the RAI Motorsport team does re-tunes/repairs, etc. This DashDAQ provides the capability to reset a check engine light, and I understand there is a "drive-cycle" time/distance after any reset for the OEM OBDII sensors to also, reset to ready. What does anyone know about the VW-CC, 3.6L/VR6 "drive-cycle" to get to the OEM OBDII ready state? 

I understand this "drive-cycle" might be ~100-200 miles, and will appreciate any verification/confirmation. Also, when speaking with the Drew Tech team, I noticed Drew Tech offers an IMready device, $60, that will read any car's OBDII interface and provide a "green-yellow-red" light status for a pre-check on emissions repairs following a failed emissions test. Does anyone have experience with this IMready product and can verify its usefulness?

My thinking here is that at a $60 cost and targeted at CA emissions testing, this IMready device can only be reading the OEM OBDII interface and "running" a verification probe on these OEM installed O2 and related sensors, and if these sensors "show" ready to the interface and IMready tester, then the IMready will provide "green"/pass. and that this is generally how every state will be testing individual auto emissions, through the OBDII, as these test/evaluation sites are not equipped to collect and evaluate actual emission gases.

So overall I appreciate anyone's insight and understanding here on this topic. and for a timeline I've until about 5 Sept, before I'll need to undertake some real repairs and/or apply for a waiver. Both items, I prefer to avoid. Thank you

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

WHOA - I was just showing a friend of mine this thread/build last night and explaining ot him how I thought the car was still being driven daily w/o issue. Glad to hear you confirm it!

I don't have an exact number you, but the 100-200 mile figure seems correct for readiness to pass based on my experience. if you have vcds you can also monitor their status. I am not familiar with MA, but IL allows a certain number of failures to compensate for some being "not ready" as opposed to failed. 

Did you ever get a chance to upload some video footage of this car? Im so curious and a turbo it like this might be in my future for the passat. Also, how is the trans holding up?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

If you have access to a VAG-Com you should be able to set readiness state within minutes. I had to do this on my 06 GLI when I was at the dmv for the last DE inspection. 
I haven't checked the process on my 10 CC 4mot to see if it is still an option but I can't imagine that the test would be removed. 
I would run down to the parking lot now, but I lent out my VAG-Com a few months ago and haven't made arrangements to pick it back up


Here is a link to the Ross-Tech site to set the readiness state. HTH's
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/readiness.html


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Follow-up*

Hello, I appreciate you providing added background on this VAG-Com, as I'm unfamiliar with this item. The CC has a DashDAQ performance monitor that the RAI team uses to tune the engine. I've asked the DashDAQ team to identify how to use this system to read the "ready" status of these OBD2 monitors and have been unsuccessful in getting an answer. So I've gone to the OBD2 bluetooth monitor, ELM327 and have installed Torque Pro to read the monitor "ready" status. After an ~60-80m drive cycle, I'm able to get the "offending" O2 sensor to ready, although still have an incomplete/not ready Evap monitor.

So if I'm able to get the EVAP monitor to ready, then I believe I'm "good-to-go" in MA. I appreciate your reply and please do provide added background on the VAG-Com.

also, no videos yet. and the transmission is holding up well, as I'm probably not "taxing" it too much, and the RAI team installed a separate radiator/cooling system to minimize heat. My apologies for the delay. Thank you

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*More Follow-up*

Hi,
and please see my latest post, as I address the video and transmission questions there. Thank you and apologies for the delay. Thank you

Regards, FastCC09


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

Great thread. Sent you a PM about the pistons. :thumbup:

Any pics of the pistons? From the comments I assume they were posted but since been removed.

Thanks!
-Vito


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pistons & MA Emissions success*

Hi, I replied to your private message. and the CC is running the OEM pistons.

Also, for those following this post, re: MA emissions. The CC has successfully passed the MA emissions, and a problem was found with the evaporative monitoring system. The local VW service department, Fathers&Sons in W Springfield, MA was able to identify the root cause and resolve the situation. The FastCC09, now has an approved MA sticker, good for 1-year.  Thanks for the pointers.

Regards, FastCC09.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

In for subscribe, nice car. Do you have quarter mile times and dyno numbers? Only read first and last pages.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Read through the whole thread. Amazing work. I hope the car is still running around. Any dyno numbers, track times, videos, etc? If I may ask... how much did this project end up being? Not counting the car obviously...


----------



## CChmoody (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh wow! What a build, I can't believe I only just came across it. It has lit the fire in my belly. I aim to have the only turbo CC/R36 in Australia by mid next year, it is just a horror sorting parts so my build will be a R&D nightmare as well. Glad to read it is still doing well. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

youtube video... pls?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Resetting to Readiest State*



90 GT-G60 said:


> If you have access to a VAG-Com you should be able to set readiness state within minutes. I had to do this on my 06 GLI when I was at the dmv for the last DE inspection.
> I haven't checked the process on my 10 CC 4mot to see if it is still an option but I can't imagine that the test would be removed.
> I would run down to the parking lot now, but I lent out my VAG-Com a few months ago and haven't made arrangements to pick it back up
> 
> ...


Resetting to Readiest State : It's a (( Time & Miles Thing - Plus at Least 1 Cold Start )) for the Average Joe . . about 45 min. and 55 miles & 1 Cold Start did it for the TSI 2.0 :wave:


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*FastCC w/turbo*

Hello all following this thread,

The FastCC09 continues to run well and perform beyond expectations. It is my daily ran, although I'm not commuting any longer, as I was back in 2014. The car has ~72K miles on it, and I'm thinking about doing this again with a newer model, e.g. 2015. What do folks know about more readily available VR3.6L turbo kits? Also, I'll be getting back in contact with the RAI Motorsport team, as they delivered this build back in 2011. I'm certain it will be easier/cleaner another time around. Although the cost might be "unusual" and possibly uneconomical. Thank you.

FastCC09

PS: due to the tune difficulties, we never did any track/performance testing on the end result.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update.

Things on the FI scene as relates to 3.6L appear very slow, While a lot of 3.6L swaps are happening they are primarily NA. I've reached out to a few of the more common tuners and none has stated that they have a commercially available software solution. On the hardware side I have not seen much progress either in the form of turbo/superharging components specifically designed around the 3.6L. I seem to remember HPA had a limited run of 3.6 components as did their European equivalent. Your build is still one of the few success stories.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you looked into a DSG or 6spd swap? I feel that the transmission is a huge limiting factor in making power on that car.
The automatic transmission itself is a fairly robust unit (I've got two co-workers with over 150k on them and no issues), but it really isn't designed for high power output.
Even if it could handle over 400 HP, the gearing definitely isn't ideal for a big turbo VR6.

Have you looked into getting a United Motorsport tune for the new setup?
We've had very good results on VR6 turbo cars with their tunes. :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Have you looked into getting a United Motorsport tune for the new setup?
> We've had very good results on VR6 turbo cars with their tunes. :beer:


3.6 vr6?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Have you looked into a DSG or 6spd swap? I feel that the transmission is a huge limiting factor in making power on that car.
> The automatic transmission itself is a fairly robust unit (I've got two co-workers with over 150k on them and no issues), but it really isn't designed for high power output.
> Even if it could handle over 400 HP, the gearing definitely isn't ideal for a big turbo VR6.
> 
> ...


Thank you for dusting this off, great read. 

After all that turbo work imagine how easy a 6spd manual swap would be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> 3.6 vr6?


They make software for the 3.6 VR6. For a turbo setup it would have to be custom made. 
The 3.6 runs on the same MED9 or MED17 (depends on the year of the car) engine management system as several other VWs.
My coworker currently has United Motorsport N/A software on his 3.6L. 



G60ING said:


> Thank you for dusting this off, great read.
> 
> After all that turbo work imagine how easy a 6spd manual swap would be.


Exactly! All you would need is a transmission out of an Audi TT 3.2 or grab one of the millions of 6spd 02Q transmissions and swap the bellhousing.
The DSG would be a little more involved, but there are quite a few of them available thanks to the Audi A3 3.2 and Mk2 TT 3.2L models.
Getting Haldex to work properly shouldn't be difficult at all either.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Malone tuning also has a 3.6 tune available, I'm having them do my 3.6 corrado swap tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Appreciate it Frank  Keir worked for HPA for several years, we're well versed in VRs/custom dsg tuning and have a fully caged MK3 running a 2.9L on a GT35 with a custom wheel. 

how's the drivetrain holding together? more photos floating around?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*2009 VW CC 3.6L V6 + GT35R turbo…*



[email protected] said:


> Appreciate it Frank  Keir worked for HPA for several years, we're well versed in VRs/custom dsg tuning and have a fully caged MK3 running a 2.9L on a GT35 with a custom wheel.
> 
> how's the drivetrain holding together? more photos floating around?


I'm playing with one of your Malone 3.6 tunes right now, today I fired her up for the first time. 
https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> They make software for the 3.6 VR6. For a turbo setup it would have to be custom made.


Understood and I have NA software for the 3.6 (and United FI software for almost every other variant of the vr) however repeated attempts to see if most of the more popular tuners would offer something FI for that motor have failed. I have even tried through several distributors (ie indirectly and the response has always been no. This was up through Feb or so of 2017). If NGP is able to negotiate something then perhaps I should speak to you offline.




G60ING said:


> Malone tuning also has a 3.6 tune available, I'm having them do my 3.6 corrado swap tune.


I actually spoke to you online about your NA tune as I was curious about your experience as I have been running an NA tune for some time also. Specifically though I have not reached out to Malone about the FI software options.

OP sorry to clutter thread.


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

HOW IS THIS THINNG DOING!?!?!?!?! i wanna start my build soon and need updates


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

FastCC09 said:


> Hello all following this thread,
> 
> The FastCC09 continues to run well and perform beyond expectations. It is my daily ran, although I'm not commuting any longer, as I was back in 2014. The car has ~72K miles on it, and I'm thinking about doing this again with a newer model, e.g. 2015. What do folks know about more readily available VR3.6L turbo kits? Also, I'll be getting back in contact with the RAI Motorsport team, as they delivered this build back in 2011. I'm certain it will be easier/cleaner another time around. Although the cost might be "unusual" and possibly uneconomical. Thank you.
> 
> ...





Bonez5219 said:


> HOW IS THIS THINNG DOING!?!?!?!?! i wanna start my build soon and need updates


Based on what FastCC09 has posted this thing has been doing well for several years now and for a couple years was a daily driver. It would be great to see some dyno numbers, I bet its a blast to drive.


----------



## TboneSteak (Oct 4, 2012)

This is an amazing build. I would love to see more pics of this car and possibly some videos? Any chance you can post something up?


----------



## FastCC09 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Status*

Hello, the FastCC09 is still on the road, although I do not have any recent pictures. I will get a few and post them, although there is not much to see, concerning the build, only the car. I've just had to replace the KW-V3, all 4 and the CC does now ride like new.

I'm not on the forum too much, although am now attempting to sort out a radio/CD replacement issue, as the replacement unit appears "stuck" in the Aux-In mode. Thank you.

--FastCC09


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

FastCC09 said:


> Hello, the FastCC09 is still on the road, although I do not have any recent pictures. I will get a few and post them, although there is not much to see, concerning the build, only the car. I've just had to replace the KW-V3, all 4 and the CC does now ride like new.
> 
> I'm not on the forum too much, although am now attempting to sort out a radio/CD replacement issue, as the replacement unit appears "stuck" in the Aux-In mode. Thank you.
> 
> --FastCC09


KW V3? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Bonez5219 said:


> KW V3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


http://www.kwsuspensions.com/coilovers/variant3/


----------



## CRSchlaf (Mar 10, 2016)

This thread has been so helpful it's insane! Answered a lot of questions in one amazing thread. FastCC, I do have a question about your fueling; You're running the HPFP upgraded and I can source a 3.6 FSI HPFP that can supply ~200bar, do you know what your pump rates at and do you know the injector timing at this psi/rpm tune as I'm looking to go about anywhere from 50HP to 100HP higher that what you mentioned in your post? A PM or reply to the forum would be such a great help! Awesome build man, Keep on Dubbin.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

CRSchlaf said:


> This thread has been so helpful it's insane! Answered a lot of questions in one amazing thread. FastCC, I do have a question about your fueling; You're running the HPFP upgraded and I can source a 3.6 FSI HPFP that can supply ~200bar, do you know what your pump rates at and do you know the injector timing at this psi/rpm tune as I'm looking to go about anywhere from 50HP to 100HP higher that what you mentioned in your post? A PM or reply to the forum would be such a great help! Awesome build man, Keep on Dubbin.


Autotech's 10.127.100K high volume fuel pump kit works on the 3.6's HPFP.


----------



## DexTheTech1228 (Jul 20, 2020)

*gotta ck it out*



udderpowerr said:


> He probably means the torque spike from a GT35r....but a turbo larger than a 3071 doesn't have a torque spike anyways. So going from a 35r to a 40r doesn't make much of a difference in terms of protecting moving parts at low RPM.
> 
> You guys have to check with RAI motorsports as to how far they are in the project process. I just wanted to show your community that there is some crazy 'ish out there for the 3.6L.


opcorn::thumbup: have a 3.6 and i wanna know what i can do to it performance wise.


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Long thread, sorry if I missed it. How much is the limit for OEM injectors and OEM pumps?


----------



## ralphmenta (9 mo ago)

M Diddy said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't last long. The Tippy on my MK4 had issues with just an APR stage 1.
> 
> Nice build though!


You had a stroke of bad luck then. My daughter has a MKV and never had a problem with a GT35 kit and I know personally about 3 people that have had the same-ish kit on thier MKIV and have had no problems. The APR stage 1 is only like 50HP right? Those DSG's are tempermental, but not at that power level. IDK..... show me im wrong.....


----------



## SWIFT-GTI (Sep 26, 2014)

FastCC09 said:


> *FastCC w/turbo*
> 
> Hello all following this thread,
> 
> ...


Im doing this exact project right now also with a 2009 CC 3.6 4motion. would you mind sharing some details about upgrade parts like rods, headbolts/studs? Turbo kit stuff. Im having a bit of a hard time finding specific 3.6 parts. Any help is appreciated.

Cheers!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Yikes! And I thought I went down a ruff road with my 2.0 Sport build...


----------



## Wasted-Potential (3 mo ago)

I think the lack of videos and dyno results are absolutely criminal!

I'm tempted to do this, too, but I really need to remind myself that another project is the absolute last thing I need right now. I think a revised exhaust and good tune is where I should leave it on this car.


----------

